# How many names(owners) can put in the one Worldmark  membership?



## edward1106 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi
Does anyone know How many names(owner) can put in the one Worldmark  membership?

Can I put more than two names in one Worldmark membership?
I want to put my name, my wife's name and two sisters names on the membership.

Thanks,

Edward


----------



## CO skier (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't know the answer to your questions, but you can call WorldMark at 1-800-537-6497 to get accurate answers to your questions regarding name changes on accounts.


----------



## LLW (Feb 7, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know How many names(owner) can put in the one Worldmark  membership?
> 
> Can I put more than two names in one Worldmark membership?
> ...



Second hand knowledge:
You can have a maximum of 2 names on an account, and those must live at the same address.


----------

